# Silvia Trkman's best DVD yet?



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Quite possibly! I'm really excited to check this one out. It released for download yesterday and rumor has it that CleanRun will have it in 10 days.






I just picked up two more Trkman DVDs and started watching Cik & Cap last night. I've enjoyed every one of them that I've purchased!

LoLaBu Land Experience Agility Foundations


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, I am downloading the DVD right now Hopefully I will have time to watch it tonight I have really enjoyed her other DVDs, but this one looks very interesting!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Well then you beat me to it! I prefer the hard copy so am holding out for the offering on CleanRun. Definitely let us know what you think!

[EDIT]- man I'm so bad... Couldn't wait. Ordered the DVD from her site. :rofl:


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Lol, you are only slightly more patient than me! I can't wait two weeks I have a serious agility DVD addiction (actually anything agility addiction.) I just downloaded Daisy peel's "look back" DVD yesterday too, really liked it. I have decided I am going to embrace these "European handling" maneuvers. There were several places at last weekends trial where I was really wishing I had a blind cross! Plus there were several "world level" handlers at the trial and its just too much fun to watch their moves, now I want those moves too!!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Well- welcome to the club! Yes, I most definitely also have a serious agility DVD addiction. This just arrived in the mail yesterday:









LOL!

I'm with you on the international style handling. AKC, CPE, NADAC, man- it's so boring compared to watching international style. In fairness, I'm hardly bored when running CPE with Pimg. Just saying all that "fancy crap" is seriously fun to do and watch!!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Haha, yep I think we both have a problem lol. I do have a bow wow flix membership and rent most stuff and take very good notes. Otherwise I don't think I would have enough money to eat! I want to see and read EVERYTHING and that seriously adds up$$$. 

I'm totally addicted to AAC style agility now! NADAC was fun....but the international style challenges are WAY more exciting! Now that Odin and I have moved up to advanced I can barley contain myself I'm so excited for regionals (and possible nationals) I could just scream. I really need to calm down lol.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I have to say- I just started watching the Cik & Cap DVD last night. Awesome, awesome, awesome! There was fantastic Kelpie at our last trial who was trained using a combo of Mecklenburg's Jumping and Cik & Cap. The handler was sooooo good, and the dog was only 17months old and lightening fast. They would go out there and just play with the most crazy twisty turny backsides wraps etc. It was a dream to watch. I asked her what jump foundation she used and she told me the above two. She even took me over to the practice jump and showed me more/less what was covered in the Cik & Cap DVD. I swear that Kelpie could float like the best BC... Incredibly light on her feet.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

KristiM said:


> I'm totally addicted to AAC style agility now! NADAC was fun....but the international style challenges are WAY more exciting! Now that Odin and I have moved up to advanced I can barley contain myself I'm so excited for regionals (and possible nationals) I could just scream. I really need to calm down lol.


Speaking of... Internationalization | Dog Agility Blog Events

The first Dog Agility Blog Event for 2013 is *today* Wednesday March 6th on the topic:
*“Internationalization”*​


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

It is so much fun watching dogs like that! I should watch cik and cap again. I didn't really do much with the material in the DVD, but I do run the dogs around trees, power poles etc like she does in the DVD. Odin turns very tight and bends really well through the spine when taking jumps, i get tons of comments on how crazy tight he can turn! I really think that all of the sending him around stuff has been a huge help in making him so bendy (I actually started doing it to get really nice, tight turns for the blind search in schutzhund) Havoc needs a lot of work on turning though (but is still injured)

Thanks for the link, I will have to read through it later or I will meet get my work done in time to take the dogs to the barn for some agility this afternoon


----------



## ladygator (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the reminder about that DVD!! I saw the trailer and decided I have to get it.

I love Mecklenburg's jumping. My friend suggested I try it to start Ace on jumping since sheps don't tend to naturally jump well and it's helped soooo much. His jumping is looking so much better.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

I am working through Developing Jumping Skills with Odin right now as well. So far it has made a HUGE difference! He only knocked 4 bars at our last trial, pretty good considering our first trial he knocked 4 in the first jumpers run lol.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Just finished watching this DVD and I have to say this is probably the best agility DVD I have seen (and I've seen a lot of them.) I have watched most of her other DVDs (everything except the heeling DVD) and this kind of ties them all together. When I wathced cik and cap the first time I kinda thought "meh I don't really need that" and now I am definitely going to take the time to teach cik and cap and will be going through the entire foundation on this DVD with both of my dogs. The reason I like the "sylvia Trkman way" so much after watching this is its not boring! So many other foundation drills and programs I dread doing because they are slow and you often have to use food (I hate using food, its just not that fun) whereas the way she teaches things, you it do at speed with toys, which I love and so do my dogs! Plus so much of this I can incorporate into our walks using trees or telephone poles etc. I REALLY like her attitude towards agility, so many trainers are so uptight and just take themselves way too seriously. I am seriously considering signing up for her online foundations class, I just don't know how much I like the idea of an online class, I guess there is really only one way to find out.

I am really not a "system" trainer or handler, but I think that I am going to start to really incorporate a lot of her "system" into my training. I know people get very strict about their maneuvers and feel that switching it up can get really confusing for the dog but I don't know how much I buy into that. I guess all I can do is try it and see what happens If we screw up its certainly not the end of the world. Speaking of that, taught both of my boys about blind crosses in one training session yesterday and I think we are all loving them


----------

